# John Prine Yesterday.



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

John Prine died on Tuesday, April 7, from complications with the CCP, Corona Virus.  He was 73.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

John Prine - When I Get To Heaven - The Tree of Forgiveness


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 8, 2020)

Speed of the Sound of Loneliness


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

John Prine  -  The Other Side Of Town


----------



## Marlene (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

*Hello in there  John Prine*


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

JOHN PRINE has FUN with LETTERMAN


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

"That's the way the World goes round"


----------



## HazyDavey (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## AnnieA (Apr 8, 2020)

I had to look up CCP Virus. LOVE the name.  Chinese dissidents do as well.  It slams those truly responsible for CCP Virus deaths without being Sinophobic.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 8, 2020)

John Prine - For Better, or Worse Interview Series with Fiona Prine





John & Fiona Prine, My Happiness


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 8, 2020)

It was his song "Hello in there" back in the 70's that made me start looking at older folks differently. Now, as an old geezer myself, I realize even more so how far ahead of us he was.  R.I.P. sir.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 9, 2020)

He apparently contacted the virus in Europe and was hospitalized when he returned. His wife has also treated for the virus. John Prine's music was special in every way.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2020)

John Prine and Iris DeMent - In Spite of Ourselves


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2020)

John Prine - "Sam Stone"


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

> It was his song "Hello in there" back in the 70's that made me start looking at older folks differently. Now, as an old geezer myself, I realize even more so how far ahead of us he was.  R.I.P. sir.



That song actually changed a small part of how I live my life. It really got to me. Since I first heard it, I have always made a point of saying, "Hello!" when I see an old person looking lonely.  It always gets a smile and a friendly "Hello" back.

Sam Stone got to me also. Actually, a lot of his songs have touched me in a way that very few others have.  I will miss him.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 9, 2020)

Poor John , he just never stood a chance this last few years , every illness was trying to kill him, he just couldn't beat this one....may he R.I.P and play to the angels


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

And he could be very funny.

Please Don't Bury Me
By John Prine

Woke up this morning
Put on my slippers
Walked in the kitchen
And died
And oh, what a feeling!
When my soul
Went through the ceiling
And on up into heaven, I did ride
When I got there, they did say
"John, it happened this way
You slipped upon the floor
And hit your head"
And all the angels say
"Just before you passed away
That these were the very last words
That you said"
"Please don't bury me
Down in that cold, cold ground
No, I?d rather have 'em cut me up
And pass me all around"
"Throw my brain in a hurricane
And the blind can have my eyes
And the deaf can take both of my ears
If they don't mind the size"
"Give my stomach to Milwaukee
If they run out of beer
Put my socks in a cedar box
Just to get 'em out of here"
"Venus De Milo can have my arms
Look out! I've got your nose
Sell my heart to the junk man
And give my love to Rose"
"But please don't bury me
Down in that cold, cold ground
I?d rather have 'em cut me up
And pass me all around"
"Throw my brain in a hurricane
The blind can have my eyes
And the deaf can take both of my ears
If they don't mind the size, oh man!"
"Give my feet to the footloose
Careless, fancy free
And give my knees to the needy
Don't pull that stuff on me"
"Hand me down my walking cane
It?s a sin to tell a lie
Send my mouth way down south
And kiss my ass goodbye"
"But, please don't bury me
Down in that cold, cold ground
I?d rather have 'em cut me up
And pass me all around"
"Throw my brain in a hurricane
And the blind can have my eyes
And the deaf can take both of my ears
If they don't mind the size, that's right"


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

Here's another little gem, Donald & Lydia.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2020)

John Prine & Bill Murray Discuss Their Early Days Of Music, Comedy & More


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2020)

John Prine - "Just Waitin" (Hank Williams Cover)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 9, 2020)

John Prine - My Darlin' Hometown -


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 9, 2020)

Rest peacefully John.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 18, 2020)

John Prine 'Christmas In Prison' (2000)


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 24, 2020)

John Prine Featuring Kelsey Waldon  - "Kentucky Means Paradise"


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 24, 2020)

John Prine Performs ‘Egg & Daughter Nite, Lincoln Nebraska, 1967 (Crazy Bone)’


----------



## Meanderer (May 9, 2020)

John Prine - Unwed Fathers


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2020)

John Prine: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)

*John Prine - "All The Best" - Live from Sessions at West 54th*


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)

*Clay Pigeons (Live) - John Prine*


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)

*One of John Prine's Earliest Television Performances/ "Hello In There"*
_Here is a video of John Prine's performance on March 2nd, 1972 on Underground News, our syndicated counter-culture TV show. _


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2020)

*If I could only fly - Merle Haggard




*


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 29, 2020)

*Country Legend: John Prine  (LINK)*

_"There was a hole left in the heart of country music when John Prine died. It’ll fill up again, of course, but there’ll forever be a beat missing in the singular rhythm of Nashville".

"The songwriter’s songwriter, John Prine was the consummate pro who could craft a world into a three-minute tune. It was 1970 when celebrated US film critic Roger Ebert discovered “an extraordinary new composer and performer” when chancing upon an undiscovered folk singer in a small Chicago club. “Country-folk singers aren’t exactly putting rock out of business… but Prine is good,” wrote Ebert and the Illinois-born musician was off to the races. Catching the ear of Kris Kristofferson, the country rebel made it his business to produce Prine’s first eponymous album one year later for Atlantic Records and songs such as ‘Sam Stone’ and ‘Angel From Montgomery’ immediately turned Prine into a player in Nashville and Memphis". _

*




*


----------



## Dwight Ward (Jul 14, 2020)

Along with Bob Dylan and some others, John Prine was one of the writers/performers I most wanted to emulate. I never had much luck as I was lacking in both musical talent and good voice, but it was fun, over the years, to try.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2020)

John Prine's widow on losing her husband to the coronavirus and tribute concert honoring him


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2020)

*John Prine - Sam Stone*


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2020)

John Prine - "I Remember Everything"​The last recorded song by John Prine. Written by Prine and his longtime collaborator Pat McLaughlin.




Lyrics:

Alright

I've been down this road before
I remember every tree
Every single blade of grass
Holds a special place for me
And I remember every town
And every hotel room
And every song I ever sang
On a guitar out of tune

I remember everything
Things I can't forget
The way you turned and smiled on me
On the night that we first met
And I remember every night
Your ocean eyes of blue
How I miss you in the morning light 
Like roses miss the dew

I've been down this road before 
Alone as I can be
Careful not to let my past 
Go sneaking up on me
Got no future in my happiness
Though regrets are very few
Sometimes a little tenderness
Was the best that I could do

I remember everything
Things I can't forget
Swimming pools of butterflies
That slipped right through the net
And I remember every night
Your ocean eyes of blue
How I miss you in the morning light 
Like roses miss the dew

How I miss you in the morning light 
Like roses miss the dew
Source: LyricFind


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 15, 2020)

John Prine: The 'Prine-isms' that made him a Nashville treasure​


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 16, 2020)

*Inside the Life of John Prine, the Mark Twain of American Songwriting** (LINK)   (2017)    *​How he took the folk scene by storm, wowed his hero Bob Dylan and beat cancer – all while inspiring today’s country stars




 “I look busy for a living,” Prine deadpans. “I leave the house so it appears I did something. Fiona knows to never ask me what I did today. She knows it’s absolutely nothing.”


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2020)

John Prine - Far From Me (Live From Sessions at West 54th)​


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 21, 2021)

John Prine (Tribute Performance) - "I Remember Everything" - UN's 75th Anniversary​A John Prine Tribute Performance of "I Remember Everything" on “Peace Through Music: A Global Event for Social Justice", celebrating the 75th Anniversary of the United Nations. Featuring: Nathaniel Rateliff, Shemekia Copeland, Keb Mo, and Jim James.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 19, 2021)

John Prine and Iris DeMent - In Spite of Ourselves (Live From Sessions at West 54th)​


----------



## old medic (Apr 19, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> John Prine and Iris DeMent - In Spite of Ourselves (Live From Sessions at West 54th)​


Seen them together in concert in Greenville SC about 10 years ago


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2021)

John Prine - Summer's End Lyric Video​


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2021)

John Prine & Nanci Griffith - The Speed Of The Sound Of Loneliness (live) - Town And Country - 1990


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2021)

Everything Is Cool - John Prine


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 23, 2021)

John Prine - Lake Marie (Live From Sessions at West 54th)


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2021)

Lonesome Friends of Science - John Prine


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2021)

Loretta (Live) - Elvis Costello with John Prine, Ray LaMontagne, and Lyle Lovett


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2021)

John Prine with Lyle Lovett // Jimmie Dale Gilmore "The Session" 1989


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2021)

John Prine - Dear John (I Sent Your Saddle Home) - In Spite of Ourselves


----------

